# Archery Rumor?



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I have heard some mention about archers only being able to hunt every other year.
Is this a rumor?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

pickaspot said:


> I have heard some mention about archers only being able to hunt every other year.
> Is this a rumor?


Since you posted it I would say it's a rumor, but there is no truth to it. :wink:


----------



## pickaspot (Sep 19, 2007)

I figured it was thanks for clearing that up Pro. Ya never know what to believe anymore especially since I found that they are banning rifle hunting for 5 years :wink:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Those both could happen if the rumor I heard is true, is Don really gonna be the next director of the DWR???? :shock: -)O(- :wink:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Greenhead 2 said:


> Those both could happen if the rumor I heard is true, is Don really gonna be the next director of the DWR???? :shock: -)O(- :wink:


Now that's just silly. I'm taking Karpowitz's job! (Just as soon as my buddy Super Del wins the election for Governor.)

You want to be the new big game coordinator, Greenhead?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

they're banning rifle hunting for 5 years???


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> they're banning rifle hunting for 5 years???


 -_O-


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

hunter_orange13 said:


> they're banning rifle hunting for 5 years???


If only it could happen......


----------

